# Pickles, Sourdough and Crawfish



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 15, 2021)

Been a busy day.  Got Pickles and SD going first thing this morning.  Last batch pickles where pretty good but could use little more heat for me so put about 3/4 pepper in each one.  Got kind of busy there for a few as both pickles and SD ready same time.




















After that done did 5 lbs Crawfish.  Went out for some last week and $20 hardly got anything but they where very good.  Mine not my best but where good.  Hard to figure out seasonings for small batch.  I put ice in after 5 minutes and brought down to 160 for 20 minutes and sprinkled seasoning on.  Just not that spicy.  Almost time for Gretchen and I to meet friends at Brewery.







Maybe I have some

e
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
:


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 15, 2021)

Good looking mess of mudbugs!
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Apr 15, 2021)

now thats how you fill a day your way!  love it!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks great, Brian! Love the beer choice as well!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 15, 2021)

Any crayfish are good crayfish.  They look delicious!  How's the beer????


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks good! Curious as to the beer as well! I'd trade a twin bing beer for one of yours!







Ryan


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 15, 2021)

Pickles look great. I just started making them and am sticking with the basic dill till I get a little better!!  Wife loves the homemade ones better than store bought.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice bug cook. Sounds great.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 15, 2021)

Now that is some serious food.   Great job!

Dave


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm jealous.  My house sucks.
No pickles, sodium restricted.
No SD bread, wife has wheat allergy 
Wife will not try crayfish.  Last batch I had at restaurant sucked.  





Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good! Curious as to the beer as well! I'd trade a twin bing beer for one of yours!
> ...
> Ryan


Maybe the Busch would win him over?


----------



## forktender (Apr 16, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I'm jealous.  My house sucks.
> No pickles, sodium restricted.
> No SD bread, wife has wheat allergy
> Wife will not try crayfish.  Last batch I had at restaurant sucked.  Maybe the Busch would win him over?


Sounds like you need a buddy to hang out with once or twice a week. So you can cook up and eat the things you like without worrying about your wife's likes and dislikes. Live a little, life is way too short to give up the things you like because of someone else, yes even your wife.


----------



## forktender (Apr 16, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Been a busy day.  Got Pickles and SD going first thing this morning.  Last batch pickles where pretty good but could use little more heat for me so put about 3/4 pepper in each one.  Got kind of busy there for a few as both pickles and SD ready same time.
> 
> View attachment 492785
> View attachment 492786
> ...


My brother, that all looks amazing.
Do you sprinkle seasoning on your bugs after they are cooked? We always shake a bunch of seasoning over the bugs before setting them down on the table or tailgate.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

HowlingDog said:


> Pickles look great. I just started making them and am sticking with the basic dill till I get a little better!!  Wife loves the homemade ones better than store bought.


They so easy to make and you can flavor how you like.  They come out so crisp.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

forktender said:


> My brother, that all looks amazing.
> Do you sprinkle seasoning on your bugs after they are cooked? We always shake a bunch of seasoning over the bugs before setting them down on the table or tailgate.


Yes.  This seasoning a few years old but kept in vacuum bag.  I think it time for some new.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good! Curious as to the beer as well! I'd trade a twin bing beer for one of yours!
> 
> View attachment 492821
> 
> ...


Our Brewery into Fruit Slushes and flavored beers with cake, candy and all kinds of weird stuff.  I guess it is whats sells.  They doing very well but just give me a Porter or Pilsner!  That beer sounds good!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 16, 2021)

You’ve been busy! Awesome job on everything!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2021)

Looks amazing!
I could seriously eat crawfish for breakfast, lunch, & dinner!!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks amazing!
> I could seriously eat crawfish for breakfast, lunch, & dinner!!
> Al


Your method of soaking cucumbers in ice water really works well.  They stay crisp even after sitting a while.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 16, 2021)

ok guys, I need to get to making these pickles.  I cant take it anymore!!!



 BrianGSDTexoma


 SmokinAl
   I read up on refrigerator pickle methods - looks simple.  is that the general principle you use?  What is this cuces in ice water bath you speak of?   Many thanks!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

I learned from 

 Steve H
 and he learned from Al.  Here how I did last ones.  These are kept in fridge.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Here about it.
> 
> 4 Cups cider vinegar
> 4 Cups filtered water
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2021)

Oh Yeah---Love Me some Crawfish!!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 16, 2021)

Wow Brian. Good looking stuff. I can't say that any look better than the others but given my choice, I'd be all over those mud bugs!! Nice job sir.

Robert


----------

